# Pennsylvania cubing group



## YourFriendCuber (Jul 3, 2016)

anyone that averages around 30 seconds or 40 seconds and lives in the state of Pennsylvania and has access to skype or hangouts is welcome!!!


----------



## YourFriendCuber (Jul 3, 2016)

My skype is YourFriendCuber if you you want faster messaging


----------

